# Summer Camps in Guanajuato, Queretaro, or Morelia



## Luftmentsch (Dec 14, 2011)

My wife and I are looking for a day camp next summer for our kids. We would like to find something in Spanish (which they speak), ideally with Mexican children. The focus could be art, sports, or science/nature. 

We have not decided yet if we will be in Queretaro, Guanajuato, or Morelia, and I guess we're open to other options too. But I'd love to understand the basics about summer possibilities for kids in Mexico. 

Thanks! 

LM


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2011)

Locally, we have a Casa de la Cultura that offers summer courses in instrumental music - violin. piano, woodwinds, etc, art and various forms of dance (ballet, folklorica, etc). Classes are divided up by the kids' ages. The courses typically run from early July until late August when schools start up again, and at a very reasonable rate (200 pesos for the summer courses). They also offer courses during the school year. Great teachers, and held in a safe place with security (and there normally are 15 to 30 mothers hanging out and keeping an eye out in front while their kids are in class).

I think most cities of any size will have a Casa de la Cultura or similar, operated by the city and offering courses at a reasonable rate.

The summer courses typically meet 2 or 3 days a week for 1.5 to 2 hours each day, and you can sign your kids up for multiple courses. They probably have an inscription day a week before the course starts up. Popular courses will be booked solid on the first day the inscriptions are open (get there early to sign up your kids).

Queretaro has various museums that offer courses for kids (and adults). You can check on "de-paseo "dot" com". Follow up with the museums listed there, and they will probably have schedules out for summer courses by May or early June. 

There will also be soccer leagues / training you can find in any city if your kids are interested. Some offer American football also. We also have several private swimming pools which hold lessons for kids at all levels of training, and their courses run for a month until they advance to the next training level. They also have a competitive swim club.


----------



## Queretaro (Dec 6, 2008)

Just to second everything GringoCarlos mentioned, Queretaro has a lot of summer activities for children for prices that are very very cheap by U.S. standards. We run a small Spanish school in Queretaro and the casa de cultura is actually on half a block or so from us. We have had children of students take classes there while they took classes with us in the past and the parent have told us that they were very happy (and surprised) with the high quality of classes. I hope this helps.


----------



## Luftmentsch (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks so much!


----------

